# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 4 )



## ripjack13

*Do you own any finished creations made by a fellow Woodbarter member? What is it?
If not, why?*
_
_


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the duck too...


----------



## Schroedc

I've got several pens, a pot call, a goose call, an ornament, and a pepper mill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

A shaker set from the Leprechaun - A mallett from Matt- some stamp thingys fro The doc- well the kid got them. a nice round box from I cannot remember. A duck call that is a curse on my Granddaughter and I- every time we use it we are in trouble. From Henry and a big thin persimmon plate from some one I have not seen here in a while. A beautiful FBE bowl and a couple wine stoppers from barb. And last but not least a couple pieces from a large cat that is no longer here. I hope I missed no one. Thanks all they are all nice- hold it hold it I also have 2 very beautiful Kilgore knifes and countless very beautiful pens including a beautiful matched deco set that I have not seen since they arrived(Kathie confiscated them) from Bean counter. A pen and sewing thingy from cody. I hope I have not forgotten any but I know I have- sorry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

No I don't. 

Why? I guess no one likes me. 

But I have received a few care packages.

But no big $ go away check, yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> No I don't.
> 
> Why? I guess no one likes me.



Look at yer avatar- yer a porno monkey- and we do like ya just from a distance....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Look at yer avatar- yer a porno monkey- and we do like ya just from a distance....



I'm not stoopid monkey!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> I'm not stoopid monkey!



Porno- not stupid- look at yerself- clean yer act up. Just sayin...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Porno- not stupid- look at yerself- clean yer act up. Just sayin...



That's my working clothes

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> That's my working clothes


 OMG ya look like a cheap hooker at the Zoo.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> OMG ya look like a cheap hooker at the Zoo.



I'm not cheap

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## duncsuss

... but returning to the Question for a moment: yes -- I'm fortunate to have a cocobolo hollowform made by Cliff @woodintyuuu and an antler-handled knife made by Kevin @Woodman

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

I've got some incredibly cool pens from @Bean_counter and @Sprung , a beautiful plate and bowl from @bluedot, 2 splendid ornaments from @steve bellinger, and some hairsticks from @Tclem. I hope to get more, guys here are incredibly talented. Hopefully I didn't forget anyone. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Blueglass

Some pens from Tclem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Yep, some pens from different members here and three Knives......two Kilgores ( one went to local charity auction) and my Molokai and a box from Mike . 

I have had two knives made by Scott as gifts for in laws. Calls made by Jonathan and Henry for an annual local charity event.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## steve bellinger

I also have a trove of really cool stuff from here and else where.I'm not gonna even try naming names as i know i'll for get some one if i do. I guess if ya want to get really cool stuff from really great guys, you ether need to buy,trade, or what i do. That's join in these great swaps we are always having here and else where.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I have 2 knives from Tom (Molokai), 1 knife from Robert Flynt, A pen from sprung, a Pen from Sharon, a mallet from Barb and Gail has a jewelry box from Mike . Some of the fantastic wood I've gotten here has sat untouched so long they could be considered finished pieces...

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

i have a pretty serious collection of WB stuff;
a peppermill from @Kevin which is on my table always'
a bowl from duncan @duncsuss which is on my table always with our napkins
An amazing cutting board from @barry richardson which i lost ownership to by my wife 30 seconds after i owned it!
an astonishing array of pens from lots of sweet penmakers and one of duncans custom made pens and one other one duncan gifted to bob bohlen at the peabody essex museum opening (thanks man) so technically duncan is in the bohlen collection!! 
two amazing kilgore knives which belong to son but are in a drawer at my house
two astounding @Molokai knives in same drawer
An over the top @robert flynt knife he gifted to son in same drawer
a sweet pot call made by @JR Custom Calls that will help kill a turkey
AND drumroll please :my and everyones favorite: Pens and Hairsticks from my Absolute favorite @Tclem . Even though he never gifted me the cherry bowl i really wanted and actually hinted at several times
but i wont hold against him for to much longer-mabey 3 years

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

My Favorite piece is the quilted maple coved box that I got from @Mike1950 , it sits in the center of my dresser and I just love it. My collection of member stuff is just getting started, but I have seen nothing but beautiful works here. Knives from kilgor and flynt are on my bucket list.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

We've got a treasured collection of WB member made items in our home.

A knife from Loris
A trio of nested bowls and a peppermill from Keller, and my wife has a set of earings he made
A lidded box from Cliff
A crow call from Pappy
My wife has a set of hairsticks from Tony (Tclem)
A bowl and a small lidded, turned box from Duncan
Pens from Michael (Bean_counter), David Seaba, Tony (Tclem), and Cody (Gman) and maybe one or two others that I might be forgetting right now

One of my furniture projects for this year is a nice case to display not only my work, but also the work of others that I've collected and treasure.

I'm always looking to add more to the collection - we're got some great talent here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> We've got a treasured collection of WB member made items in our home.
> 
> A knife from Loris
> A trio of nested bowls and a peppermill from Keller, and my wife has a set of earings he made
> A lidded box from Cliff
> A crow call from Pappy
> My wife has a set of hairsticks from Tony (Tclem)
> A bowl and a small lidded, turned box from Duncan
> Pens from Michael (Bean_counter), David Seaba, Tony (Tclem), and Cody (Gman) and maybe one or two others that I might be forgetting right now
> 
> One of my furniture projects for this year is a nice case to display not only my work, but also the work of others that I've collected and treasure.
> 
> I'm always looking to add more to the collection - we're got some great talent here.



With you Matt, one of the things I plan to build at some point is a display stand for all the cool pens I have gotten here. W

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

This is something I never would have shared without you posting this question Marc so thank you, because it gives me the opportunity to say say some things publicly I wouldn't really have had occasion to do.

I have a small treasure trove of gifts over the pasr 4+ years from members and cannot name them all because while I tried to keep track, the pens and many of the calls etc. are not marked. I have received at least 3 dozen pens alone (or more) and other small gifts some just showed up with a note "Thanks for WB!" or "Thanks for all you do!" and a few longer notes and letters describing in detail how WB has really been a blessing in this way or that. I can't even describe how awesome it feels to get something like that in the mail unexpectedly. And there have been a few times it happened at the perfect time, one especially.

I was really bummed out a few years ago about the site because we had just gone through our first big mess - yopu know - the kind of mess where a bunch of alpha males all congregate and interact with one another - no clash of personalities could possibly occur in that scenario right? I told my wife I wasn't having fun any more and didn't want this headache. She said just take a break from it and decide later so that's what I did, because wiminz are good at knowing how to deal with conflict. I hadn't even got on the computer in 3 days but when they mail came that 3rd day there was a package with a pen and money clip in it with one of those nice notes I mentioned previously. Just a short few words of thanks on a post it. This member and I were not even on joking terms - I would have never guessed I would receive such a package from him. That package and note of thanks may have saved WB from an early death lol so yes gifts can be more powerful than the giver will ever know.

I have dozens of bowls vases hollow forms boxes etc. and some of them would cost hundreds and hundreds of dollars but to me they are all priceless. But the best gifts and the one that keep on giving are the friendships I have made and the friendships I see being made. To think I had a hand in people getting together making lifetime friendships is a gift I can't describe.

I realize a lot of members only use WB as a wood source and frankly that's why I started it myself - to increase my own hoard and nurture my addiction, but all I did was create more competition for myself. My wife and I were at a members house yesterday in Dallas and as we were talking in his shop I realized his exotic wood hoard is bigger than mine (he probably wouldn't believe that but it is!) and I was there giving him more wood for a never-ending trade (I hope!) we're involved with and thinking to myself "I wonder how many pieces of wood have been traded as a result of this loony site!). Fortunately this member is not one of those that just uses WB as a way to get wood - he's one of the core group that also likes to meet people and make friends because you know in the end, we don't take wood to the grave we take friendships and the positive karma we created - that's the biggest gift of all.

Thanks everyone for the gifts you have given me - and for the finished wood items too!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 5


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> This is something I never would have shared without you posting this question Marc so thank you, because it gives me the opportunity to say say some things publicly I wouldn't really have had occasion to do.
> 
> I have a small treasure trove of gifts over the pasr 4+ years from members and cannot name them all because while I tried to keep track, the pens and many of the calls etc. are not marked. I have received at least 3 dozen pens alone (or more) and other small gifts some just showed up with a note "Thanks for WB!" or "Thanks for all you do!" and a few longer notes and letters describing in detail how WB has really been a blessing in this way or that. I can't even describe how awesome it feels to get something like that in the mail unexpectedly. And there have been a few times it happened at the perfect time, one especially.
> 
> I was really bummed out a few years ago about the site because we had just gone through our first big mess - yopu know - the kind of mess where a bunch of alpha males all congregate and interact with one another - no clash of personalities could possibly occur in that scenario right? I told my wife I wasn't having fun any more and didn't want this headache. She said just take a break from it and decide later so that's what I did, because wiminz are good at knowing how to deal with conflict. I hadn't even got on the computer in 3 days but when they mail came that 3rd day there was a package with a pen and money clip in it with one of those nice notes I mentioned previously. Just a short few words of thanks on a post it. This member and I were not even on joking terms - I would have never guessed I would receive such a package from him. That package and note of thanks may have saved WB from an early death lol so yes gifts can be more powerful than the giver will ever know.
> 
> I have dozens of bowls vases hollow forms boxes etc. and some of them would cost hundreds and hundreds of dollars but to me they are all priceless. But the best gifts and the one that keep on giving are the friendships I have made and the friendships I see being made. To think I had a hand in people getting together making lifetime friendships is a gift I can't describe.
> 
> I realize a lot of members only use WB as a wood source and frankly that's why I started it myself - to increase my own hoard and nurture my addiction, but all I did was create more competition for myself. My wife and I were at a members house yesterday in Dallas and as we were talking in his shop I realized his exotic wood hoard is bigger than mine (he probably wouldn't believe that but it is!) and I was there giving him more wood for a never-ending trade (I hope!) we're involved with and thinking to myself "I wonder how many pieces of wood have been traded as a result of this loony site!). Fortunately this member is not one of those that just uses WB as a way to get wood - he's one of the core group that also likes to meet people and make friends because you know in the end, we don't take wood to the grave we take friendships and the positive karma we created - that's the biggest gift of all.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the gifts you have given me - and for the finished wood items too!!!



Very well said Kevin! I agree the friendship is the most valuable part of this group. A big part of the reason I like having the things I have received from people here is that they remind me of my friends that made them. So if I have never said it, Thank You Kevin for starting and maintaining this crazy group!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Blueglass

I should have also mentioned the one he threw in for me. Red dyed buckeye burl, I love it and was just looking at it this morning. The shop pencil I use all the time. It is citrus out of my inlaws backyard. The tree that got me paying attention to the logs around me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> But I have received a few care packages.
> 
> But no big $ go away check, yet.



One of those packages *was* supposed to be your go away bribe . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> One of those packages *was* supposed to be your go away bribe . . . .



Sorry, cash or checks, only

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> This is something I never would have shared without you posting this question Marc so thank you, because it gives me the opportunity to say say some things publicly I wouldn't really have had occasion to do.
> 
> I have a small treasure trove of gifts over the pasr 4+ years from members and cannot name them all because while I tried to keep track, the pens and many of the calls etc. are not marked. I have received at least 3 dozen pens alone (or more) and other small gifts some just showed up with a note "Thanks for WB!" or "Thanks for all you do!" and a few longer notes and letters describing in detail how WB has really been a blessing in this way or that. I can't even describe how awesome it feels to get something like that in the mail unexpectedly. And there have been a few times it happened at the perfect time, one especially.
> 
> I was really bummed out a few years ago about the site because we had just gone through our first big mess - yopu know - the kind of mess where a bunch of alpha males all congregate and interact with one another - no clash of personalities could possibly occur in that scenario right? I told my wife I wasn't having fun any more and didn't want this headache. She said just take a break from it and decide later so that's what I did, because wiminz are good at knowing how to deal with conflict. I hadn't even got on the computer in 3 days but when they mail came that 3rd day there was a package with a pen and money clip in it with one of those nice notes I mentioned previously. Just a short few words of thanks on a post it. This member and I were not even on joking terms - I would have never guessed I would receive such a package from him. That package and note of thanks may have saved WB from an early death lol so yes gifts can be more powerful than the giver will ever know.
> 
> I have dozens of bowls vases hollow forms boxes etc. and some of them would cost hundreds and hundreds of dollars but to me they are all priceless. But the best gifts and the one that keep on giving are the friendships I have made and the friendships I see being made. To think I had a hand in people getting together making lifetime friendships is a gift I can't describe.
> 
> I realize a lot of members only use WB as a wood source and frankly that's why I started it myself - to increase my own hoard and nurture my addiction, but all I did was create more competition for myself. My wife and I were at a members house yesterday in Dallas and as we were talking in his shop I realized his exotic wood hoard is bigger than mine (he probably wouldn't believe that but it is!) and I was there giving him more wood for a never-ending trade (I hope!) we're involved with and thinking to myself "I wonder how many pieces of wood have been traded as a result of this loony site!). Fortunately this member is not one of those that just uses WB as a way to get wood - he's one of the core group that also likes to meet people and make friends because you know in the end, we don't take wood to the grave we take friendships and the positive karma we created - that's the biggest gift of all.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the gifts you have given me - and for the finished wood items too!!!



Havin been here from almost the begining and probably- no absolutely having been one of the alpha thorns  Thanks my friend. Been quite a ride but personally I think you have accomplished much more then you ever intended. Lot of good people here. Lots to learn and very easy access to that knowledge. This is your 5th yr - - may the next 5 be easier but twice as fruitful.. for everything. And PS- Terry- she's a keeper.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Havin been here from almost the beginning and probably- no absolutely having been one of the alpha thorns



No way Mike. What few head-butts we've had don't mean doodly squat compared to what you mean to this site, and you have helped smooth over some things in the past you don't think I know about - but the grapevine can't keep a secret you know.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

I totally forgot about the great box I got from Kevin. Which is weird since I use it every day. I must be getting old and senile...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I must be getting old and senile...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I forgot my woodtick turning tools as well as 1 from Tim !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

NYWoodturner said:


> I forgot my woodtick turning tools as well as 1 from Tim !


 
Oh yes I got a couple tools from Russ -sure don't see why I do not remember- been in a drawer ever since- I will turn handles for them one of these decades... also first auction I got a very nice free chunk of wood from duckman- I sent a chunk of it back to him in a slightly altered form....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

NYWoodturner said:


> I forgot my woodtick turning tools as well as 1 from Tim !



Ahh, yes, forgot my couple of Woodtick tools - how, I don't know, since I use them quite often!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss

That's reminded me that I have a tool made by Dema @RusDemka (though technically I got it from him before either of us had signed up here on Woodbarter)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

duncsuss said:


> That's reminded me that I have a tool made by Dema @RusDemka (though technically I got it from him before either of us had signed up here on Woodbarter)



Woodbarter Karma is not limited to something as inconsequential as a mere space-time continuum . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

I did not mention 2 awesome razors that @winters98 made for me and my son out of some Mesquite that I sent him! Thank you sir!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I wish I could add more likes to this Kevin. Thank you for everything. 



Kevin said:


> This is something I never would have shared without you posting this question Marc so thank you, because it gives me the opportunity to say say some things publicly I wouldn't really have had occasion to do.
> 
> I have a small treasure trove of gifts over the pasr 4+ years from members and cannot name them all because while I tried to keep track, the pens and many of the calls etc. are not marked. I have received at least 3 dozen pens alone (or more) and other small gifts some just showed up with a note "Thanks for WB!" or "Thanks for all you do!" and a few longer notes and letters describing in detail how WB has really been a blessing in this way or that. I can't even describe how awesome it feels to get something like that in the mail unexpectedly. And there have been a few times it happened at the perfect time, one especially.
> 
> I was really bummed out a few years ago about the site because we had just gone through our first big mess - yopu know - the kind of mess where a bunch of alpha males all congregate and interact with one another - no clash of personalities could possibly occur in that scenario right? I told my wife I wasn't having fun any more and didn't want this headache. She said just take a break from it and decide later so that's what I did, because wiminz are good at knowing how to deal with conflict. I hadn't even got on the computer in 3 days but when they mail came that 3rd day there was a package with a pen and money clip in it with one of those nice notes I mentioned previously. Just a short few words of thanks on a post it. This member and I were not even on joking terms - I would have never guessed I would receive such a package from him. That package and note of thanks may have saved WB from an early death lol so yes gifts can be more powerful than the giver will ever know.
> 
> I have dozens of bowls vases hollow forms boxes etc. and some of them would cost hundreds and hundreds of dollars but to me they are all priceless. But the best gifts and the one that keep on giving are the friendships I have made and the friendships I see being made. To think I had a hand in people getting together making lifetime friendships is a gift I can't describe.
> 
> I realize a lot of members only use WB as a wood source and frankly that's why I started it myself - to increase my own hoard and nurture my addiction, but all I did was create more competition for myself. My wife and I were at a members house yesterday in Dallas and as we were talking in his shop I realized his exotic wood hoard is bigger than mine (he probably wouldn't believe that but it is!) and I was there giving him more wood for a never-ending trade (I hope!) we're involved with and thinking to myself "I wonder how many pieces of wood have been traded as a result of this loony site!). Fortunately this member is not one of those that just uses WB as a way to get wood - he's one of the core group that also likes to meet people and make friends because you know in the end, we don't take wood to the grave we take friendships and the positive karma we created - that's the biggest gift of all.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the gifts you have given me - and for the finished wood items too!!!


----------



## justallan

My goodness, I don't think I can list all of the stuff I've received from other members, but I've kept every last bit of it except a pot call that I gave to my boss for his birthday, with Jonathans business card attached.
I've got pens from @Tclem & @David Seaba I think it was, predator calls from @gman2431, a duck call from @GeauxGameCalls, a razor and stand from @winters98, 2 pot calls from Jonathan, carbide tools from @woodtickgreg and a carbide hook, plus a hollow form in the spring auction which I'm drawing a blank as to who I got it from. I'm sure that I've forgot others and am sorry if I did, but I surely appreciate all of the things that I've got. Other than the tools and the one pot call that I gave away, I can reach everything else from where I sit right now and do actually look at them on occasion while drinking coffee in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

All I get from everybody is a hard time. Bunch of clowns around here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## sprucegum

Yes I do glad you asked as it has my brain in search mode. I think I have a pot call, several game calls, a box, a hollow form, and a few pens that I can think of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> All I get from everybody is a hard time. Bunch of clowns around here


You love it.....think of it as tough love.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tclem said:


> All I get from everybody is a hard time. Bunch of clowns around here



Yes that is what I have heard about southern Miss. Pretty crazy down there....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> All I get from everybody is a hard time. Bunch of clowns around here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Tclem said:


> All I get from everybody is a hard time. Bunch of clowns around here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## winters98

Good post Kevin this site and group means a lot to many others like my self. I really like how I was welcomed into the group ,even with my novice skills and have kept every thing I was sent in trade as well so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------

